# New home buyer



## Ridlingdj (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok so a few questions I'm closing on a house Monday single guy so I'm not the best at colors if you had a dark brown couch like leather what wall colors would you pick I sort of like the green tea color or maybe a bit darker green I'm open to all ideas I hate the white walls looks blah to me


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, just paint 'em with the colors you like. A bunch of strangers on a message board aren't going to be able to read your tastes, preferences, favorite colors, etc. from thousands of miles away. If you're not confident in color selection, it may be best to hire a color consultant or an interior designer to guide you. Some professional paint stores will even send a color consultant to your home (FREE OF CHARGE) to assist you if you plan on buying your paint at their store.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome....

A little advice....except for cleaning, don't do anything. Live in the house for awhile. Figure out what you like and don't like.

After about 6 months you should have a better idea of what needs to be done.

There is a chance that wall you want to paint might come down.

While your at it, your first tool purchase should be a good shop vac. Next is a leaf blower.

Work on the outside yard. Get it ready for winter. Your yard is the first thing people see.


----------



## Ridlingdj (Aug 2, 2014)

You both have good points I'm not doing anything but paint and the yard for now just looking at what others think would be a nice color for the living room to give me some ideas


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Remember, the lighter the color, the more light.

Swiss Coffee is a safe color. White with a hint of gray....pretty much goes with anything


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been a painting contractor for 35 years. Colors come & colors go. For the past 10 years earth tones like taupes, tans, golds, & Olive greens have been the norm. Before that, off whites ruled. Now, I put on a lot of gray, not 50 shades of it, lol, but quite a few shades of it.


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

Stick with the earthtones. The darker you go - the more formal the room tends to feel. Do the ceilings white.
Also adding an accent wall helps offset dark colors from making rooms feel too small.


----------



## filter-fred (Aug 18, 2014)

Id go white ceiling. And a light grey on the walls if you're going for darker furniture.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

We did paint our ceilings while we were painting the rooms. I mean, we just used white, but it really made a difference. And they looked really white to us too.

It's the time to do it, when you got the room all ready and prepped


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

If you are going to live alone there, then pain your home with the color you like most and I am sure that whatever color you choose, looks great because you are the only who have seen the home.


----------

